# Couple New 1's



## Macdietrich (Jan 26, 2014)

Finished up these 4 today single reed CA finish. Cocobolo, hedge, ABW & x-cut hedge 

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/C1009855-B89C-45DE-A023-4828345AB997.jpg

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 26, 2014)

Beautiful, Mac!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 26, 2014)

Really like that style! Sweet calls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dgwmd56 (Jan 26, 2014)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 26, 2014)

Very Cool!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 27, 2014)

All look great, but I really love that ABW.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 27, 2014)

Great looking batch of calls! Good job Mac

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice looking calls Mac!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

